# 1 in 4 year rule (RCI extras)



## Toughbeat (Oct 25, 2008)

I like being new because I get to ask some seemingly dumb questions. 

If one purchases a Last Call or Extra Vacation from the RCI list, does the resort subject it to the 1 in 4 year rule? Or is that only when one EXCHANGES into that resort?  (also, I'm assuming the 1/4 yr rule means you cannot exchange into that same resort but once in 4 years right?)

See? Dumb questions, sorry but I'm still very new and need some answers. Thanks


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 25, 2008)

The 1-in-4 isn't supposed to apply to Extra or Last-Call vacations.


----------



## Mel (Oct 25, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The 1-in-4 isn't supposed to apply to Extra or Last-Call vacations.


It depends on the resort.  Some resorts do apply the restriction to ALL inbounds, though most only restrict inbound exchanges.  They probably figure if you're using a last call, you don't own enough weeks to cover all your needs, so you might be a sales prospect.


----------



## calgal (Oct 25, 2008)

I think for the mayan properties, the 1:5 rule applies even for extra vacations.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Oct 28, 2008)

*1-in-4 rules vary*

Several years ago, before owning at a 1-in-4 property, there was an extra vacation week I wanted to buy at a resort where I hoped to eventually own. Simultanously I had a longstanding ongoing search for the same resort for a specific date (I think this was for the Millenium New Year's). The RCI rep told me that if I bought the extra vacation (I think it was late 1998 or early 1999) then my pending request could NOT confirm at this same resort for the New Years' Eve week as the resort enforced the 1-in-4 rule. I DIDN'T buy the extra vacation, the week eventually did confirm for when I wanted but by the time that happened I'd already become an owner there and at most resorts owners are not subject to a 1-in-4 rule.
    Another resort I own at has a longstanding 1-in-4 rule, which I was once erroneously told by an RCI rep that was enforceable to ALL exchangers including owners.  However, this year alone I made three confirmed exchanges into my "home resort" (the Galleon).
    To summarize the point I'm making: It varies by resort and who you speak to at RCI...I've even been told that RCI leaves it up to the resort to accept or reject the confirmation  AFTER it has been posted as confirmed to your account. (Although I never have done more than 1 exchange to a resort I don't own at so I can't verify.)
    Good luck.
Brian


----------



## pranas (Oct 29, 2008)

The Galleon is very strict about their 1-4 policy.  I wanted to buy a week and was told by RCI that if the resort canceled my reservation I would  not get my money back.  It didn't matter that I have two separate RCI accounts  one of which is a points account.


----------



## geekette (Oct 30, 2008)

pranas said:


> The Galleon is very strict about their 1-4 policy.  I wanted to buy a week and was told by RCI that if the resort canceled my reservation I would  not get my money back.  It didn't matter that I have two separate RCI accounts  one of which is a points account.



I don't think those are considered separate, since a points account comes with a weeks account.


----------



## pranas (Oct 30, 2008)

geekette said:


> I don't think those are considered separate, since a points account comes with a weeks account.



I have two weeeks accounts.  One that is affilicated with a points account and another week's account.


----------



## geekette (Oct 30, 2008)

Gotcha.  Do you have the same primary phone number on both of them?  On the rare occasion when I call RCI, the phone number is how they pull up my account (since I don't bother to keep that account number in my head).


----------



## chrisobb (Nov 1, 2008)

Another scenario I just had was for the Grand Mayan. Vacationed at Riviera Maya a couple of years ago and booked Nueva Vallarta this past summer that was cancelled because they consider any stay to apply to the 1 in 4/5 rule. Not the same for Hiltons. I have stayed at many over the past few years, just not the same one in a 4 year span.
Didn't realize it worked like that and was very disappointed but I was just happy I had not booked my air yet.


----------



## pranas (Nov 5, 2008)

geekette said:


> Gotcha.  Do you have the same primary phone number on both of them?  On the rare occasion when I call RCI, the phone number is how they pull up my account (since I don't bother to keep that account number in my head).



Not sure about phone number but the e-mails are different and one account is in my name and the other in my and DD names.  The RCI quide said because of the wording that the Galleon has about checking crosschecking reservations on acccount numbers and names that if the resort didn't honor the reservation I would be out of luck. When we went ot the sales presentation at the resort last August, the sales lady made a big deal about enforcing the so called 1- 5 rule.  I was trying to use last call and decided not to take the chance.


----------



## TAG (Nov 7, 2008)

A couple of years ago, we traded in to a resort in the British Virgin Islands (Tradewinds).  We had such a great time we decided to do it again.  We knew there was a 1-in-4 restriction on exchanges.  I talked to a VC at RCI and was assured that the 1-in-4 didn't apply to Extra Vacations and he confirmed the reservation, and sent the paper copy to us by mail.  Two weeks before departure Tradewinds canceled the reservation saying that the 1-in-4 applied to all inbounds.  We had a major struggle trying to save the air fare.    -Check with the resort directly, it may save some frustration.


----------



## Toughbeat (Nov 7, 2008)

TAG said:


> A couple of years ago, we traded in to a resort in the British Virgin Islands (Tradewinds).  We had such a great time we decided to do it again.  We knew there was a 1-in-4 restriction on exchanges.  I talked to a VC at RCI and was assured that the 1-in-4 didn't apply to Extra Vacations and he confirmed the reservation, and sent the paper copy to us by mail.  Two weeks before departure Tradewinds canceled the reservation saying that the 1-in-4 applied to all inbounds.  We had a major struggle trying to save the air fare.    -Check with the resort directly, it may save some frustration.



You would think that RCI has so much experience with all their services (deposits, exchanges, extra vacations, last-calls) that by now they would have a very clear agreement/understanding with the resorts regarding the 1 in 4 rule and when it does or does not apply.  There really shouldn't be any ambiguity about this rule and people's vacations should never be at risk of being cancelled. If you got confirmation from a VC that you were NOT subject to the 1/4 with a LAST CALL, then it should be RCIs responsibilty to back up the claims made by their reps.


----------



## AKE (Nov 7, 2008)

If you do one trade with RCI, and then use another exchange company to get into the same resort, it would appear that the 1 in 4/5 doesn't apply.


----------

